# Celebrate My New Seiko Gun Metal Seiko 5 Superior!



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I had been eyeing this watch for some time, and finally pulled the trigger...it's exquisite!




























*Gun metal steel version*

*
Sapphire crystal (top)*

*7S36A (23 Jewels)*

*100M WR*

*120 click ratcheting unidirectional bezel*

*SOLID bracelet, end links*

*Great lume*

*Divers' buckle*

*Knurled & signed crown *

*Signed back glass*

It's gorgeous...

Wrist shots soon.

Angelis


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Angelis said:


> I had been eyeing this watch for some time, and finally pulled the trigger...it's exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice m8.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

It's just so beautiful...so well made!

It's basic proof that Seiko can still produce quality pieces at affordable prices!

Angelis


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice, clean and to the point! Has to be nice and smooth as well . Enjoy!!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Openended said:


> Very nice, clean and to the point! Has to be nice and smooth as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's absolutely gorgeous...

Like you said, clean and to the point!

Cheers.

Angelis


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Great watch mate.

Love the bracelet link design â€" looks like some kind of armour-plating.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

jss said:


> Great watch mate.
> 
> Love the bracelet link design â€" looks like some kind of armour-plating.


It's hard anodized steel...the baking process used makes the steel darker. IMO, better than PVD or IP plating.

Angelis


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool, congrats.

The finish and bracelet look spot on.


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks very nice. It's hard to tell the look of gun metal as they can be photographed so differently (indifferently). It looks quite glossy. I'd love to see that in a 'brushed' gunmetal. Enjoy your new watch!

All the best,

Rich


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Enjoy the watch mate...

Seiko's prowess never in doubt for me... great watchmaker.

I like this!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

gregory said:


> Enjoy the watch mate...
> 
> Seiko's prowess never in doubt for me... great watchmaker.
> 
> I like this!


Thanks Mate:

I had wanted something like this for a very long time....in all its gun metal outrageousness.

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Its My Life said:


> That looks very nice. It's hard to tell the look of gun metal as they can be photographed so differently (indifferently). It looks quite glossy. I'd love to see that in a 'brushed' gunmetal. Enjoy your new watch!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Rich


It actually has a very brushed finish...but to a low glass...exactly what I wanted. Superb watch...anyway you look at it.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

To add further:

This watch is superbly crafted. It has been discontinued, and has become quite rare. The quality is phenomenal, and I can see why it was all the rage five years ago!

Regards,

Angelis


----------

